# Plant name please



## milindsaraswala (Feb 28, 2009)

I bought some plants, Kindly help me to identify its name.

Click on below make it enlarge


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I see java moss, anubias, dwarf hair grass, anacharis, and some type of myrio.


----------

